# Everyone must get stoned or rocked -Sign-up for a good mass stoning



## bigslowrock

Ok, I've never done one of these before, but I figured its been over a year here, lets give it a go. I got a great BOTL for the stoning too.

So sign up to launch your boulders, your rocks, or pebbles. 

Sling shots, catapults, civil war muskets, everyone is welcome.

I'll set a launch date of June 27th.

Signup List

1 - Bigslowrock


----------



## Oldmso54

Jason - I'd sign up in a heartbeat but I have the troop raffle going on plus a cigar pass I'm in and all the ZK bombs - timing just isn't right for me at this moment otherwise I'd be with you.


----------



## Wineador

Heh heh, put me in Coach!


----------



## bigslowrock

1 - Bigslowrock
2 - Wineador

We're up to a


----------



## bigslowrock

Maybe I should have called it the Pain train 2.


----------



## Rock31

PM details, for you I'll think about it


----------



## Oldmso54

Rock31 said:


> PM details, for you I'll think about it


Cool Ray!!


----------



## tpharkman

I am in...just send me the instructions.


----------



## shuckins

i'm in...


----------



## primetime76

Who you going after...PM me and I will let you know!


----------



## Max_Power

I'll do it.


----------



## Rock31

Checking in.


----------



## kapathy

im in


----------



## bigslowrock

1 - Bigslowrock
2 - Wineador
3 - tpharkman
4 - shuckins
5 - Max_Power
6 - Rock31
7 - kapathy

I'll get the instructions written up some time today and get them out.


----------



## Jenady

Put me on the list.


----------



## shuckins

thought i would get a little practice in...

9405 5036 9930 0131 1968 17
9405 5036 9930 0131 1968 24


----------



## bigslowrock

1 - Bigslowrock
2 - Wineador
3 - tpharkman
4 - shuckins
5 - Max_Power
6 - Rock31
7 - kapathy
8 - Jenady


I'll get the instructions written up some time today and get them out.

and I see Ron is already putting the hurt on the list.


----------



## bigslowrock

shuckins said:


> thought i would get a little practice in...
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0131 1968 17
> 9405 5036 9930 0131 1968 24


How much do you spend on printer ink just for bombs?


----------



## Oldmso54

shuckins said:


> thought i would get a little practice in...
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0131 1968 17
> 9405 5036 9930 0131 1968 24


Now that's irony at it's very best = Ron needing to get a little practice in...LOL! You could write a book just listing all the DC's attributed to Ron!

I'm really getting tempted here now. My cigar pass is done, this weeks bombing run is done and the Troop Contest is only 18 spots away from being closed.

Yeah - I'm thinking I'll take a PM if you would Jason.


----------



## BlackandGold508

Somebody wanna pm some details ? Thank You !!


----------



## Max_Power

BlackandGold508 said:


> Somebody wanna pm some details ? Thank You !!


Just enlist. Then you'll get details when everyone else does. Geez.


----------



## bigslowrock

come on now. We have to get to 10 before we get to 20.


----------



## Rock31

Not launching till we have 50.


----------



## Oldmso54

Max_Power said:


> Just enlist. Then you'll get details when everyone else does. Geez.


Chris - the guy is just asking a question to see if wants to jump in. For all 
he knows maybe he was the target?? Keith's a good guy (*as are you*) and we're all helping each other - nothing wrong with asking a question IMHO.


----------



## bigslowrock

It was just a joke. Let's not get sidetracked. 

Who's next?.....


----------



## ProbateGeek

Can I help? What have I missed here?

I'm clueless, in a way that confuses others...


----------



## Oldmso54

bigslowrock said:


> It was just a joke. Let's not get sidetracked.
> 
> Who's next?.....


OK - sounds good - count me IN! (Thanks Jason)


----------



## Vicini

I'm in. just say when


----------



## bigslowrock

1 - Bigslowrock
2 - Wineador
3 - tpharkman
4 - shuckins
5 - Max_Power
6 - Rock31
7 - kapathy
8 - Jenady
9 - oldmso54

Hell yeah. Got another!!!!!

One more to ten.


----------



## bigslowrock

ProbateGeek said:


> Can I help? What have I missed here?
> 
> I'm clueless, in a way that confuses others...


I'll pm you what we are doing after my smoke and get a real keyboard to work with.


----------



## bigslowrock

1 - Bigslowrock
2 - Wineador
3 - tpharkman
4 - shuckins
5 - Max_Power
6 - Rock31
7 - kapathy
8 - Jenady
9 - oldmso54
10 - vicini 

We got ten... Now to 20!!!


----------



## ProbateGeek

bigslowrock said:


> I'll pm you what we are doing after my smoke and get a real keyboard to work with.


Just about to start mine, but will have continued access to the keyboard - most likely you can count me in.

I'm such an adrenaline junky... :tongue1:


----------



## ptpablo

I've been a way for a while, what better way to jump back in! count me in!!!


----------



## bigslowrock

I do the iPad on the deck


----------



## Vicini

yup


----------



## bigslowrock

ptpablo said:


> I've been a way for a while, what better way to jump back in! count me in!!!


Jim - No doubt. Thanks for jumping in!

1 - Bigslowrock
2 - Wineador
3 - tpharkman
4 - shuckins
5 - Max_Power
6 - Rock31
7 - kapathy
8 - Jenady
9 - oldmso54
10 - vicini 
11 - ptpablo


----------



## carpenter

I'm 99% sure I'm in, unless it is the one person i hate on here..... oh wait I haven't made any enemies yet so count me in. If i can still get the details though. 

btw, I am sure you probably were going to, but if you could send out a reminder pm a few days in advance, I would hate to forget. This should be fun:banana:


----------



## dav0

Ya'll got room for a "lone wolf"?


----------



## bigslowrock

dav0 said:


> Ya'll got room for a "lone wolf"?


And then the one man wolf pack grew.. To 12

1 - Bigslowrock
2 - Wineador
3 - tpharkman
4 - shuckins
5 - Max_Power
6 - Rock31
7 - kapathy
8 - Jenady
9 - oldmso54
10 - vicini 
11 - ptpablo
12 - dav0


----------



## carpenter

bigslowrock said:


> And then the one man wolf pack grew.. To 12
> 
> 1 - Bigslowrock
> 2 - Wineador
> 3 - tpharkman
> 4 - shuckins
> 5 - Max_Power
> 6 - Rock31
> 7 - kapathy
> 8 - Jenady
> 9 - oldmso54
> 10 - vicini
> 11 - ptpablo
> 12 - dav0


you forgot to add me, lucky 13


----------



## bigslowrock

carpenter said:


> you forgot to add me, lucky 13


So I did. Welcome to the bomb squad

1 - Bigslowrock
2 - Wineador
3 - tpharkman
4 - shuckins
5 - Max_Power
6 - Rock31
7 - kapathy
8 - Jenady
9 - oldmso54
10 - vicini 
11 - ptpablo
12 - dav0
13 - carpenter


----------



## bigslowrock

and for all the noobs to mass bombing runs

I present the pain boat as an example.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...all-aboard-pain-boat.html?highlight=Pain+boat

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/271786-you-f-king-f-kers.html?highlight=Pain+boat


----------



## titlowda

Pm me some details. I may have to work a little logistical finesse in case I am out and about.


----------



## ProbateGeek

I'm in - don't know what I'm doing, but anything is worth it to see the look on a brotha's face like the one Jesse was wearing in that first pic.

Epic stuff, this. World shakers, we are.


----------



## bigslowrock

titlowda said:


> Pm me some details. I may have to work a little logistical finesse in case I am out and about.


we are launching right now on the 27th. You can always hit me and I'll get them there.


----------



## bigslowrock

ProbateGeek said:


> I'm in - don't know what I'm doing, but anything is worth it to see the look on a brotha's face like the one Jesse was wearing in that first pic.
> 
> Epic stuff, this. World shakers, we are.


no doubt.

1 - Bigslowrock
2 - Wineador
3 - tpharkman
4 - shuckins
5 - Max_Power
6 - Rock31
7 - kapathy
8 - Jenady
9 - oldmso54
10 - vicini 
11 - ptpablo
12 - dav0
13 - carpenter
14 - Probategeek


----------



## bigslowrock

everyone that signed up so far should have the instructions.

All ten of you that will sign up while I'm asleep, get them tomorrow.


----------



## Evonnida

1 - Bigslowrock
2 - Wineador
3 - tpharkman
4 - shuckins
5 - Max_Power
6 - Rock31
7 - kapathy
8 - Jenady
9 - oldmso54
10 - vicini 
11 - ptpablo
12 - dav0
13 - carpenter
14 - Probategeek
15- Evonnida


----------



## bigslowrock

welcome erich


----------



## StogieNinja

1 - Bigslowrock
2 - Wineador
3 - tpharkman
4 - shuckins
5 - Max_Power
6 - Rock31
7 - kapathy
8 - Jenady
9 - oldmso54
10 - vicini 
11 - ptpablo
12 - dav0
13 - carpenter
14 - Probategeek
15- Evonnida
16 - aninjaforallseasons


----------



## bigslowrock

sweet! Thanks for joining Derek.

Four more until 20!


----------



## bigslowrock

eleven more days to launch.........


----------



## bigslowrock

ok, we got a week left to sign up. Lets get this rolling again!!

I'll get out the instructions tonight to anyone thats lacking them.


----------



## owaindav

I'm in on this one.


----------



## bigslowrock

owaindav said:


> I'm in on this one.


hell yeah dave!!!

welcome to the fun!

1 - Bigslowrock
2 - Wineador
3 - tpharkman
4 - shuckins
5 - Max_Power
6 - Rock31
7 - kapathy
8 - Jenady
9 - oldmso54
10 - vicini 
11 - ptpablo
12 - dav0
13 - carpenter
14 - Probategeek
15- Evonnida
16 - aninjaforallseasons
17 - owaindav

Couple more days to sign up!!! I can't wait to see the destruction!!!!!


----------



## Athion

I mentioned earlier wanting to get more involved around here, and this seems like another worthy place  

Count me in!


----------



## bigslowrock

Athion said:


> I mentioned earlier wanting to get more involved around here, and this seems like another worthy place
> 
> Count me in!


Welcome Alec!

1 - Bigslowrock
2 - Wineador
3 - tpharkman
4 - shuckins
5 - Max_Power
6 - Rock31
7 - kapathy
8 - Jenady
9 - oldmso54
10 - vicini 
11 - ptpablo
12 - dav0
13 - carpenter
14 - Probategeek
15- Evonnida
16 - aninjaforallseasons
17 - owaindav
18 - Athion

Two more until we hit 20!!

Launch date is the 27th!


----------



## bigslowrock

I think everyone should have the bombing instructions (sorry if you got them twice)

If you don't, post here or PM me. I'll get them to you ASAP.


----------



## bigslowrock

Hope everyone is getting those rocks loaded up


----------



## tmajer15

Haven't been on a good bombing run in a while. Sign me up Rock!


----------



## bigslowrock

Oh hell yeah, we got some mittens up in this mother

1 - Bigslowrock
2 - Wineador
3 - tpharkman
4 - shuckins
5 - Max_Power
6 - Rock31
7 - kapathy
8 - Jenady
9 - oldmso54
10 - vicini 
11 - ptpablo
12 - dav0
13 - carpenter
14 - Probategeek
15- Evonnida
16 - aninjaforallseasons
17 - owaindav
18 - Athion
19 - tmajer15


----------



## bigslowrock

Anyone want to make it and even 20?


----------



## ekengland07

bigslowrock said:


> Anyone want to make it and even 20?


I do! :biggrin1:


----------



## bigslowrock

ekengland07 said:


> I do! :biggrin1:


We got a little Casa England action in the bomb!!

and we hit 20!!!

1 - Bigslowrock
2 - Wineador
3 - tpharkman
4 - shuckins
5 - Max_Power
6 - Rock31
7 - kapathy
8 - Jenady
9 - oldmso54
10 - vicini 
11 - ptpablo
12 - dav0
13 - carpenter
14 - Probategeek
15- Evonnida
16 - aninjaforallseasons
17 - owaindav
18 - Athion
19 - tmajer15
20- ekengland07

We still got a couple days for people to jump in on the action!

We launch Monday!!!


----------



## bigslowrock

ok, I'm going to send out the reminders and the last set of instructions in a bit.


----------



## Vicini

Just printed the label

XxXx 5X36 99X0 01X3 1X28 xx


----------



## RGraphics

If I can still get in send me destruction's.


----------



## bigslowrock

1 - Bigslowrock
2 - Wineador
3 - tpharkman
4 - shuckins
5 - Max_Power
6 - Rock31
7 - kapathy
8 - Jenady
9 - oldmso54
10 - vicini 
11 - ptpablo
12 - dav0
13 - carpenter
14 - Probategeek
15- Evonnida
16 - aninjaforallseasons
17 - owaindav
18 - Athion
19 - tmajer15
20- ekengland07
21- RGraphics


----------



## bigslowrock

still time to jump in on this one!!!

launching tomorrow.


----------



## Rock31

Tomorrow you say?

Nice.


----------



## bigslowrock

Rock31 said:


> Tomorrow you say?
> 
> Nice.


yeah, about the same time frame than you hit 10k post :llama::llama::nod:


----------



## bigslowrock

Happy bombs day to everyone.


----------



## ekengland07

9500 1000 2454 1178 0000 34

Can't wait to see these hit!


----------



## owaindav

I'll have DC after lunch. I can't wait to see this either!


----------



## bigslowrock

yeah, Wed/Thursday is going to be awesome! Someone is going to have a great 4th of July weekend.


----------



## dav0

But I would not feel so all alone, EVERYBODY must get..........

*0310* Chitty *26XX* Chitty *XXXX* Bang *6274* Bang *59XX*


----------



## Oldmso54

launched 0310 3490 0001 8663 52xx


----------



## owaindav

And awaaaaaaaay we go 0310 3200 0000 0619 13XX


----------



## Wineador

9405 5036 9930 0143 9656 xx


----------



## tmajer15

Its on the way, will post dc # later (left it in the car). Can't wait for these to hit.


----------



## bigslowrock

Mine and Max power's bomb is in the mail!!!!


----------



## ptpablo

incoming................9405 5036 9930 0144 2080 XX


----------



## kapathy

:cell: its for you

9405 5036 9930 0143 6?4? 34


----------



## ProbateGeek

Look out BELOW!

0311 0240 0002 0975 7339


----------



## Athion

Today was crazy busy, and I almost forgot about this... Remembered got it shipped out, but forgot to get a DC# ... /sigh. In my defense, it's my very first ever bomb. I'll get better at it


----------



## Jenady

405 5036 9930 0144 00-- 18


----------



## bigslowrock

Athion said:


> Today was crazy busy, and I almost forgot about this... Remembered got it shipped out, but forgot to get a DC# ... /sigh. In my defense, it's my very first ever bomb. I'll get better at it


It's all good. DC's are nice for bombs but not necessary.


----------



## shuckins

9405 5036 9930 something something something...


----------



## bigslowrock

Great job everyone! Looks like most people got them launched today!


----------



## Max_Power

bigslowrock said:


> Mine and Max power's bomb is in the mail!!!!


Sweet. Thanks for helping with that.


----------



## RGraphics

the pigeon has been released.
0308 2690 0001 7579 2915


----------



## bigslowrock

RGraphics said:


> the pigeon has been released.
> 0308 2690 0001 7579 2915


very nice.


----------



## tmajer15

Great job everyone!


----------



## Rock31

I ate the DC# to keep all evidence out of view!


----------



## Oldmso54

Rock31 said:


> I ate the DC# to keep all evidence out of view!


sounds like "the dog ate my homework" excuse?? Guess we'll have to wait for the pics to see.....


----------



## bigslowrock

Rock31 said:


> I ate the DC# to keep all evidence out of view!


good thing we are in the lull for biggest loser then.


----------



## owaindav

Are we there yet?



How much further?


When will they get there?


I gotta go to the bathroom......sorry, not really, but I do have to go to bed!


----------



## bigslowrock

owaindav said:


> Are we there yet?


hmmm wonder if anyone got the super quick one day shipping.


----------



## bigslowrock

this poor soul is going to bed tonight just has no clue at all what awaits him in the morning.


----------



## Evonnida

This is gonna be good...


----------



## Rock31

ROFL!


----------



## bigslowrock

Evonnida said:


> This is gonna be good...


little do you know....


----------



## bigslowrock

and on a serious note, which happens about once a decade around here.

Thanks for everyone that joined in on my first mass bomb attempt!


----------



## Evonnida

bigslowrock said:


> and on a serious note, which happens about once a decade around here.
> 
> Thanks for everyone that joined in on my first mass bomb attempt!


It hasn't landed yet, but seems like a success!!!


----------



## bigslowrock

Anyone's tracking number actually working?


----------



## ekengland07

bigslowrock said:


> Anyone's tracking number actually working?


Mine is! op2:


----------



## Evonnida

Nope


----------



## ProbateGeek

Mine still shows today as the expected delivery date and the status as "Acceptance".


----------



## kapathy

mine shows its still here in new lenox........while the package i shipped with it elsewhere has already been delivered????? i dont know how usps works obviously not like a well oiled machine


----------



## ekengland07

I think I've been duped.... :help:


----------



## bigslowrock

ekengland07 said:


> I think I've been duped.... :help:


did I send you the wrong instructions?

oh my bad. :eyebrows:


----------



## ekengland07

bigslowrock said:


> did I send you the wrong instructions?
> 
> oh my bad. :eyebrows:


Yes... yes I think you did... :rockon:


----------



## ProbateGeek

Suddenly, this has become even more interesting...


----------



## Oldmso54

ekengland07 said:


> I think I've been duped.... :help:


Really? By Who? I don't think duping is allowed on Puff? Point me in the right direction and I'll contact Sherlockholms immediately. We'll get to the end of this mysterious duping ASAP!!


----------



## Rock31

Scammer!


----------



## RGraphics

I was told to send a check for $528 to Nigeria. Im just waiting for my lottery money to show up.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

Joe thats the problem its $582 for Nigerian lotto send me the rest and I will get right on it.


----------



## Evonnida

:lol:


----------



## ekengland07

Anyone want to see a few pictures?


----------



## carpenter

Due to some unfortunate circumstances I lost internet access for the last week so I was unable to get the address again until today. Sorry for the delay, but it shipped out today. 

Now I have a ton or catching up to do on Puff. I have been having withdrawal issues.


----------



## Evonnida

ekengland07 said:


> Anyone want to see a few pictures?


You show yours I'll show mine... hahahaha :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## ekengland07

Evonnida said:


> You show yours I'll show mine... hahahaha :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


haha

Alright... here goes.

First bomb comes from tmajer15










Some excellent sticks. Big fan of the MoW and really digging lanceros lately. Plus, how can you go wrong with a Padron and a Cohiba. Such a great hit. Thank you!


----------



## ekengland07

Next up, the mad bomber himself... shuckins










A great collection on cigars. Again, you guys know me well. Fuentes, DPG, Padrons, PDR, etc. etc. etc. Not a bad stick in the bunch. However, the one I don't know much about is that little one. The cello is YELLOW. I'm guessing there's a little bit of age on it. Hopefully Ron can give just a little insight/info about it. Thank you!


----------



## ekengland07

Next is from max_power










Big big fan of the 262 and Rodrigo and Viaje and Cruzado. Is that the OR WLP? Im excited to try the EP Short Run. Read some great things about it. Don't know much about the 'J', but it looks great. Thank you!


----------



## Rock31

Forgot what the J was but it was a very nice cigar!


----------



## Evonnida

Very nice guys!


----------



## bigslowrock

yeah, the first three bomb are awesome.


----------



## ekengland07

Next up is from dav0










I love the MoW Puro Authenticos and Diesel UC. Haven't smoked my S&Bs yet, but it gives me more to age. Been wanting to try the M-80, but haven't sourced one yet and the locally rolled cigar looks/smells great. I'm a huge fan of receiving/smoking cigars that I can't find locally. Thank you!


----------



## bigslowrock

Evonnida said:


> You show yours I'll show mine... hahahaha :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


lol. good one.


----------



## Max_Power

The J Grotto is a house brand made by Alec Bradley for my local shop owner at Mr J's Havana shop. They seen to be in various shops locally.


----------



## ekengland07

Last but definitely not least (for today) is the organizer... bigslowrock.










Definitely a great hit. Another M-80. Woot! I can smoke one now and one later.  Plus a Verite 2008, LP9, LFD, etc. etc. etc. Such a well thought out hit. I really appreciate you organizing this for me. I'm not sure why I was picked, but know I appreciate it. My wife is even a little bit excited for me. The anticipation of the next few days is exciting.

Thank you!

More damage tomorrow...


----------



## ekengland07

Max_Power said:


> The J Grotto is a house brand made by Alec Bradley for my local shop owner at Mr J's Havana shop. They seen to be in various shops locally.


Very cool. Thank you!


----------



## Rock31

Very nice! Enjoy.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

Enjoy Eric


----------



## bigslowrock

I don't think you have any choice but to enjoy an m80 and WMD this weekend


----------



## ekengland07

bigslowrock said:


> I don't think you have any choice but to enjoy an m80 and WMD this weekend


Definitely.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Nice eric!


----------



## bigslowrock

how many you get today??????


----------



## tmajer15

Great bombs so far.. enjoy Eric, well deserved.


----------



## Rock31

...cmon USPS


----------



## bigslowrock

Rock31 said:


> ...cmon USPS


no detonation confirmation yet?


----------



## Rock31

my DC# is all the way downstairs...that's like 14 stairs...too lazy.

long day at work, i'm not moving from my bed LOL!


----------



## ekengland07

bigslowrock said:


> how many you get today??????


13 I think. I'm trying to charge the camera batteries because I have so many pictures to take....


----------



## ptpablo

13!! thats awesome!!!! well deserved brother!!!!!


----------



## Rock31

good luck LOL!


----------



## ekengland07

Rock31 said:


> good luck LOL!


Oh yeah. I'm definitely no complaining. Just not sure one set of batteries will be enough. :lol:


----------



## bigslowrock

Is it charged yet?








How about now?


----------



## Evonnida

Now? 


We want pictures!!!


----------



## Rock31

now?


----------



## Evonnida

How about now?


----------



## ekengland07

Evonnida said:


> How about now?


I'm still waiting on the picture you promised.... oke:

This will be a slow process, but pictures are beginning.


----------



## Evonnida

ekengland07 said:


> I'm still waiting on the picture you promised.... oke:
> 
> This will be a slow process, but pictures are beginning.


Hehe! You want it here or separate?


----------



## bigslowrock

Damn it .... Where is our cigar pr0n?


----------



## ekengland07

Today's damage. You should have seen me trying to carry them all out of the post office. I got some strange looks.


----------



## Max_Power

ekengland07 said:


> I'm still waiting on the picture you promised.... oke:
> 
> This will be a slow process, but pictures are beginning.


He's calling you out Erich. Better show yours.:laugh:


----------



## Evonnida

Max_Power said:


> He's calling you out Erich. Better show yours.:laugh:


He's not the first! :scared:


----------



## bigslowrock

Man that's a lot of boxes


----------



## owaindav

LMAO! That's SWEET!


ekengland07 said:


> Today's damage. You should have seen me trying to carry them all out of the post office. I got some strange looks.


----------



## ekengland07

First up... the Pink Pony










Big fan of the PH and J-O. Both are great smokes. Can't wait to try the Monte 2 (?) and the Exile (?). Not sure I know much about the Reprosada stogie. Thank you!


----------



## ekengland07

Next up... tpharkman










Some very tasty smokes. Cain Daytona, Viaje, Leon Jimenes 300, Torano, Vengeance, and the unbanded is a Rodrigo. The only one I've for sure had from the lot is the 826 and it's a great smoke. Thank you!


----------



## Rock31

Monte 2 from 08. Exile should be good to go now, has almost a year on it. The Reprosado.....just smoke it and let me know what you think


----------



## ekengland07

Rock31 said:


> Monte 2 from 08. Exile should be good to go now, has almost a year on it. The Reprosado.....just smoke it and let me know what you think


Will do. Thank you for the info.


----------



## ekengland07

Shipment from Wineadors










Great Padilla and La Gloria, and Partagas LR. A long time ago, I used to smoke a lot of cohibas when I first started smoking. Haven't had one in years so I can't wait. Thank you!


----------



## ekengland07

Jenady with a big hit...










I think that Viaje looks so cool. Big fan of anything Casa Magna/LFD/Oliva/H.Upmann/Gispert. Haven't smoked any of the others, but know they'll be great. Oh yeah... that's a Power Leopard. Thank you!


----------



## bigslowrock

Man, I think I'm going to have to light a 2nd tonight to watch the pics roll in


----------



## ekengland07

bigslowrock said:


> Man, I think I'm going to have to light a 2nd tonight to watch the pics roll in


I've barely made a dent in the boxes.


----------



## bigslowrock

Woah, a power leopard. I've only seen those requested in maws!


----------



## ekengland07

kapathy...










The unbanded one is a Jameson Southbound. I have only smoked the DPG CC and the Perdomo 23 (which is HUGE). Can't wait to try the rest, especially the Jameson ones. Heard great things. Thank you!


----------



## bigslowrock

ekengland07 said:


> I've barely made a dent in the boxes.


So, you're thinking that I should pull the rc232?


----------



## ekengland07

bigslowrock said:


> So, you're thinking that I should pull the rc232?


LOL You might have to.


----------



## kapathy

enjoy them...glad i sent some you havent had.....the southbound is good now but a little harsh...im thinking by the time you get around to it it should be much better. And that king b is a nice slow burn :welcome:


----------



## ekengland07

kapathy said:


> enjoy them...glad i sent some you havent had.....the southbound is good now but a little harsh...im thinking by the time you get around to it it should be much better. And that king b is a nice slow burn :welcome:


Thank you! I appreciate it. I'll bury it and get some age on it before smoking.


----------



## ekengland07

Oldsmo54... and not ZK affiliated. 










A very nice package with a Camacho, 5 Vegas A, Rodrigo, a few I haven't heard of and one of those nice little 30 yr. stogies from Casa Gomez. Thank you!


----------



## ekengland07

rgraphics...









Another M80.  Plus a Tat Havana, Diesel Shorty, and GH 2002. Great selection plus a treat for the dog. Thank you!


----------



## Rock31

damn Power Leopard! JENADY SELL ME ONE LOL!


----------



## ekengland07

owaindav...










Another Tat Havana (so good), Cabaiguan, Oliva, RS Signature, Tat Reserva and a Padron '64. Excellent shipment. Thank you!


----------



## ekengland07

ProbateGeek...










Big JdN Antano fan. Enjoy the 601 and the GH 2002 and 5 Vegas Relic. Never had the Hoja Real. Cool shape. Also, we have a 'Woof Woof' stick. However, I enjoy the occasional Puros Indios when they are at 60% on the golf course. Can be a good smoke.


----------



## ekengland07

ptpablo...










That top one is a Viaje. Plus a Dirty Rat, MOAB, AVO, Oliva V, and two Los Blancos (Nine and Sumatra). Great package Bro. Thank you!


----------



## bigslowrock

Cleans drool off iPad from page 12


----------



## ekengland07

Vicini...










Great selection! Rodrigo, Air Bender, La Gloria N, Empire V. Great great selection. Thank you!


----------



## ekengland07

Athion...










Excellent package. Viejo, DPG lancero, Cain Dayton, LADC Mi Amor, GH 2002, and an Illusione. Great great package. Thank you!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

Way to go Mike way to get that first bomb out of the way ...its all down hill now


----------



## Evonnida

Wow... These are some great packages!


----------



## ekengland07

One package left, but I'm thinking about holding it hostage. :boxing:

I'm just kidding. Evonnida....










Fantastic selection of cigars. Puro MoW is a great smoke. Another MOAB, Viaje Holiday Blend, Cain, and Ave Maria (been wanting to try one). Plus a Cheap Bastard. I hear they are good smokes. Thank you!


----------



## ekengland07

All done tonight. Thank you all for your generosity! All great packages and will be thoroughly enjoyed!


----------



## bigslowrock

Wow what a great set of cigars and it's not done


----------



## ekengland07

bigslowrock said:


> Wow what a great set of cigars and it's not done


:jaw: You guys are too much :jaw:


----------



## Evonnida

Since this was part of the stoning, I will post it here!

Jason duped Eric into thinking that I was the target!!! :lol:

I received a great package from Eric yesterday so I wanted to thank both Eric and Jason for it!

Eric gave me:
AF Flor Fina 858- Good Cigar
JdN Antano Dark Corojo- I love these and this puppy is OILY!
Fuente (?) Don't know this one..
Cabiguan Maduro: So Good!
H. Upmann Coronas Major (CC) Tubos- New to me!
2 Unbandeds from Lianos Das Palmas- Also new to me!!










Thank you so much for making me the fake target!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

Erich way to play a great dummy target to Eric


----------



## Rock31

nice fake target Erich!


----------



## ekengland07

Evonnida said:


> Since this was part of the stoning, I will post it here!
> 
> Jason duped Eric into thinking that I was the target!!! :lol:
> 
> I received a great package from Eric yesterday so I wanted to thank both Eric and Jason for it!
> 
> Eric gave me:
> AF Flor Fina 858- Good Cigar
> JdN Antano Dark Corojo- I love these and this puppy is OILY!
> Fuente (?) Don't know this one..
> Cabiguan Maduro: So Good!
> H. Upmann Coronas Major (CC) Tubos- New to me!
> 2 Unbandeds from Lianos Das Palmas- Also new to me!!
> 
> Thank you so much for making me the fake target!


I'm glad they made it. The Lianos are great little quick smokes. Enjoy them.


----------



## bigslowrock

poor poor Erich. Thanks for playing the dummy target. I know its a hard job and all


----------



## ProbateGeek

Love seeing all that beautiful destruction. I don't know Eric, but sure like being a part of something this righteous!!!


----------



## Athion

Glad you like the sticks I sent  being part of something like this was both an honor and a ton of fun!!  

I can see how people get addicted to blowing up mailboxes now ... Lol


----------



## Oldmso54

Enjoy all those Eric and a lot of credit to Jason for not only setting up the mass bomb but the diversionary tactic also. :bump:


----------



## bigslowrock

any more?


----------



## tmajer15

bigslowrock said:


> Woah, a power leopard. I've only seen those requested in maws!


Whoa... hold it. What the hell is a Power Leopard, and why does it look so cool. I must investigate this.


----------



## bigslowrock

tmajer15 said:


> Whoa... hold it. What the hell is a Power Leopard, and why does it look so cool. I must investigate this.


dont do it.

I thought it was a myth before this thread!


----------



## ekengland07

Got another one.










I got Ninja'd. A great group of smokes. MoW, DPG Blue, RP Sungrown. All good smoke. I really appreciate it!

Also, when I got the box, it reminded me of the WV Ninja. If you haven't seen the video, search on YouTube. It does not disappoint.


----------



## ekengland07

Got a little aftershock from Carpenter.










Another great selection of cigars! Thank you.


----------



## ekengland07

Thank you again to everyone who participated. It really made my summer and all these cigars will be enjoyed!


----------



## bigslowrock

I think that's everyone!

Great job to all that joined in!!!!!


----------



## carpenter

ekengland07 said:


> Got a little aftershock from Carpenter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another great selection of cigars! Thank you.


Good i am glad they finally made it. I was worried there for a little bit.


----------

